# Duration of hospital stay after labour?



## Cleo (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello ladies,
Just wondering how long people spent in the hospital following their labour?  I know that every hospital and situation is different, but I'm just wondering whether we get any "special treatment" with the D and all ? ....

The general policy at my hospital is 24 to 48 hours (if you're lucky!!) so would be interesting to hear other people's experiences!

thanks in advance
C xx


----------



## newbs (Dec 17, 2013)

I stayed in one night after having DD1 late afternoon, normal delivery but I had pre-eclampsia and she was born with the cord around her neck so had a low apgar score.  I stayed in for three nights with DD2 but she was born by emergency caesarean.  I assume that if all goes well and both yourself and baby are fine then you would be discharged the same as anyone else.


----------



## AlisonF (Dec 17, 2013)

I was in for 2 nights following an elective csection, the same as the non-diabetics on the ward


----------



## Redkite (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't have diabetes, but stayed in one night after a long labour ending with ventouse delivery.  If I'd had an easier time I'd have been discharged the same day.  Mums who had caesarians were there no longer than 3 days.  (This is assuming all was well with Mum and baby).  To be honest you will be only too glad to get home, as postnatal wards are not a very relaxing environment!  Newborn babies cry a lot(!!!) and there are lots of them on the ward and they don't coordinate their waking-up times  so you don't really get any sleep at all on the ward.

My son had to go back in again at 4 days old (Boxing Day!) because he had neonatal jaundice and needed light therapy, so I was treated to another night!


----------



## Cleo (Dec 18, 2013)

Many thanks to all for your helpful responses


----------



## DaisyDuke (Dec 20, 2013)

With my second pregnancy when I was on insulin, me and baby stayed in for 24 hours.  I was told the baby had to have glugose checks several times over the space of 24 hours .  He was born with perfect blood sugars and stayed that way.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 21, 2013)

i stayed a day with my first and a week with my second my sugars were not the issue my second son ended up in scbu due to low sugar after birth, he was sorted out quickly but they had me stay in while he was in there my fault for bad control i guess


----------

